# The Librarians - Season 1 Thread



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Here's a place to discuss the episodes. Yeah I know that many of you hate season long threads, but I'm just not sure if the show will have enough traction to do an episode by episode thread. We'll see how it goes.

So I wonder if the Library being lost and them moving the headquarters for the new cast to Oregon is simply for budget reasons? They can now film in Canada (not sure if it is or not, I didn't look, but Oregon looks a lot like BC).

I thought the pilot was fun and that the second episode was better than the first. I still think it has more of a Warehouse 13 vibe, with a little Indy Jones mixed in. The effects were cheesy, but I think they might be going for that to give it a Children's serial show feel.


----------



## pgogborn (Nov 11, 2002)

So, does the worm hole mean adventures in time and space or is it only space?

A "count down clock" without flashing numbers, only a cousin to the TARDIS Cloister Bell perhaps hints the show runners have got time in mind.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

I watched the first episode (technically the first two). I was texting my wife what was going on in the show for my own amusement. The show is so absurdly stupidly written, cheesy, and dumb that I can't believe I will keep watching it. Here's a sample of what I texted her:

max headroom just stabbed a guy who was trying to tell Noah Wylie about the crown of King Arthur just after Noah got back from retrieving the orb of so and so in the middle of an intense and unrelated gunfight between government agent Rebecca Romijn who was coincidentally where Noah was because she was chasing down terrorists who had a nuclear bomb and who had activated it, thus requiring Noah Wylie to have to tell her how to defuse it while he simultaneously decoded an ancient artifact with deadly mummy booby traps in order to retrieve said orb.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Steveknj said:


> So I wonder if the Library being lost and them moving the headquarters for the new cast to Oregon is simply for budget reasons? They can now film in Canada (not sure if it is or not, I didn't look, but Oregon looks a lot like BC).


Well, they could have done the CGI for the Library just as easily in Vancouver as in the US.

And just as expensively, which I suspect is why they "lost" the Library...now it's just a live-set room.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I don't think I'll last too long with this show but it seems fine and fun as a children's show.


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

Seemed like warehouse 13 with more action to me. I enjoyed it though, and will keep watching. Warehouse 13 was (for most of the series) missing the "big bad enemy" and there was not really a larger story arc. This seems to have that.

Noah Wyle is a producer and not billed as regular cast (probably a conflict with Falling Skies) so I expect him to appear only during major episodes (mid-season finale, finale, etc.).


----------



## tiassa (Jul 2, 2008)

I think they are shooting in Portland. Leverage was shot there (even when it was in "Boston") and the Librarians has a lot of the same production staff.


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

I wonder if the rest of the Leverage cast will make appearances.


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

My take from the other "official" Librarian TV show thread:


After the first 2 episodes though I'm a bit leery about how this will play out as far as keeping my interest.

I was amazed at how cliched all the characters are ...Ohh wow, an Asian guy is the "tech expert", timid janitor girl is a brainiac...yada yada yada. Don't get me started on Rebecca Romain Lettuce. What a horrible actress. I didn't buy into her character at all. And what was up with her horrible stunts? I think I counted at least 4 "punches" she threw that literally missed the other actor by 8" yet of course the other character went flying across the room. Just plain bad.

The story was ok but overall it just felt so cheesy and poorly acted by all parties involved. Maybe it's supposed to be "campy"?? If so, it failed miserably IMO.

It really felt like I was watching "Warehouse 13" but chessier with worse acting.

I'm going to keep the series recording turned on for now since there isn't much else on these days, but if the low rent acting/dialogue doesn't subside, I'll have to call it quits.

A shame since like I said, the premise seems like such fun.

I'd rate these 2 episodes a C-.


----------



## Hunter Green (Feb 22, 2002)

I think a part of the reason for losing the library is to take things from the original movies that don't work as well on a long term, and moving them off stage. Such as:
a) Look at all the old artifacts we have that can solve any problem. Warehouse 13 ran into that problem a lot, despite Artie always going on about how "there's always a cost", it turned out the answer was an artifact all too often.
b) Bob Newhart and Jane Curtin are probably only willing to do the occasional guest spot.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

pgogborn said:


> So, does the worm hole mean adventures in time and space or is it only space?
> 
> A "count down clock" without flashing numbers, only a cousin to the TARDIS Cloister Bell perhaps hints the show runners have got time in mind.


I think they explained that it is not time travel they just moved to a different time zone where the sun was still out.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

mwhip said:


> I think they explained that it is not time travel they just moved to a different time zone where the sun was still out.


They did.

I thought it was a clever little bit, where they jumped to the far-out conclusion that they had traveled in time, then sheepishly realized they had just traveled in space.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

Right now, it seems like a good balance of campy/fun/ridiculous. Hopefully they can maintain that.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

I never thought I'd I wish a show had the fight choreography of Leverage, but it's all I can think about when Christian Kane is on screen and there is fisticuffs. The choreography is so bad that Leverage looks like Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon in comparison.


----------



## tlc (May 30, 2002)

classicX said:


> Seemed like warehouse 13 with more action to me. I enjoyed it though, and will keep watching. Warehouse 13 was (for most of the series) missing the "big bad enemy" and there was not really a larger story arc. This seems to have that.
> 
> Noah Wyle is a producer and not billed as regular cast (probably a conflict with Falling Skies) so I expect him to appear only during major episodes (mid-season finale, finale, etc.).


Too silly for me. But oddly enough my wife, who usually runs from Sci Fi or anything with swords, likes it. I couldn't even get her to watch Outlander. Maybe it's Noah. She was an ER fan. It'll be interesting to see if she drops it when he's not on.

Then again, she did stick with Eureka a while. And she liked Leverage and it has some of that vibe.


----------



## TheSlyBear (Dec 26, 2002)

TAsunder said:


> I never thought I'd I wish a show had the fight choreography of Leverage, but it's all I can think about when Christian Kane is on screen and there is fisticuffs. The choreography is so bad that Leverage looks like Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon in comparison.


It had to be said.

I'll keep the season pass, but I'm not sure it's going to maintain my interest.

P.S. I was a big fan of Leverage.


----------



## pgogborn (Nov 11, 2002)

mwhip said:


> I think they explained that it is not time travel they just moved to a different time zone where the sun was still out.


I got it wasn't time travel this time. I was wondering what the future holds.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

pgogborn said:


> I got it wasn't time travel this time. I was wondering what the future holds.


I think that was kind of the reveal..."Awesome there is magic and now time travel? Oh wait...no...not time travel...oh well."


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

tlc said:


> Too silly for me. But oddly enough my wife, who usually runs from Sci Fi or anything with swords, likes it. I couldn't even get her to watch Outlander. Maybe it's Noah. She was an ER fan. It'll be interesting to see if she drops it when he's not on.
> 
> Then again, she did stick with Eureka a while. And she liked Leverage and it has some of that vibe.


To me, it's Sci-Fi lite and that's why I like it and probably why your wife does too.


----------



## pgogborn (Nov 11, 2002)

mwhip said:


> I think that was kind of the reveal..."Awesome there is magic and now time travel? Oh wait...no...not time travel...oh well."


Depends on just how much of the Doctor Who format is incorporated.

Rule number one. The Doctor lies.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

pgogborn said:


> Depends on just how much of the Doctor Who format is incorporated.
> 
> Rule number one. The Doctor lies.


FYI, my reference to Doctor Who in the other thread had nothing to do with this show, just that Noah Wylie's performance of Flynn Carsen in these episodes reminded me a bit of some of the recent Doctors.

My follow-up comment, "Hmm... that's an interesting, if slightly disconcerting concept... an American remake of Doctor Who" was not to suggest that *this* was an American remake of Doctor Who, just that I was mulling over what a purely hypothetical American remake of Doctor Who would be like.

I don't think that this is in any way, shape, or form intended as a remake, homage, copy, or whatever of Doctor Who.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

LoadStar said:


> FYI, my reference to Doctor Who in the other thread had nothing to do with this show, just that Noah Wylie's performance of Flynn Carsen in these episodes reminded me a bit of some of the recent Doctors.
> 
> My follow-up comment, "Hmm... that's an interesting, if slightly disconcerting concept... an American remake of Doctor Who" was not to suggest that *this* was an American remake of Doctor Who, just that I was mulling over what a purely hypothetical American remake of Doctor Who would be like.
> 
> I don't think that this is in any way, shape, or form intended as a remake, homage, copy, or whatever of Doctor Who.


I was thinking this same sort of thing when I was watching. The movies felt very much like Indiana Jones while the first episodes of the TV show felt much more like Dr. Who. The Librarian Flynn character seemed much more eccentric in the TV show, perhaps supposed to show more of his experience and trauma in the job or something.

I really liked the show. I think it will be a fun interesting sci-fi series, however it will be interesting to see how it goes without Flynn on the main cast. He was definitely the main character of the premiere episodes. This was almost like a 4th movie which introduces the actual series which starts next episode.


----------



## Wil (Sep 27, 2002)

DancnDude said:


> ... This was almost like a 4th movie which introduces the actual series which starts next episode.


That's a good observation. Continuing the rather steep decline, IMO.

The TV series will have a life of its own, for better or worse.

Funny when you have a mediocre movie followed by increasingly worse sequels: you start remembering the original more fondly than it deserved. But I'd probably watch just about anything with Bob Newhart in it, and Jane Curtain has become like an old wine. Not an aged fine wine, just old and comfortably familiar. If I were funding this series I'd pay them whatever it took for regular and substantial screen time. The writing is not atrocious, if they could come up with budgeting for some retakes it would be very helpful. I'm in for awhile.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

I think it will be a fine replacement to Warehouse 13.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

I've only watched the first hour. Rebecca Romain is an awful action hero type person. She was in the X-Men movies and seemed fine there. So, maybe it is just the direction or she didn't do much action in the X-Men movies. 

I don't see me stilling watching this show at the end of the season.


----------



## Marc (Jun 26, 1999)

I watched the first double-episode without much in the way of preconceptions and actually enjoyed it. I'm looking forward to the next episode.

I didn't realize that there were three movies done before and that Wyle, Curtin, and Newhart came from them. (I just discovered this by looking on my TiVo and finding Amazon and VUDU offerings.)

Would people who've seen the movies recommend watching them with the series, or does it seem that the series may stand well enough on its own? I am a bit concerned that the oldest of the three movies is already ten years old.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

I watched the three movies and the season premiere pretty much all in a row (TNT had the movies in a row that same day). So they kinda blend in for me. Not sure how clear some of the stuff about the Library would have been without them.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

The series does stand alone enough that you don't need to see the movies. The first one does show how Flynn (Noah Wylie) became the Librarian, so that might be worth the watch, but still optional.

(Not sure how being 10 years old is a "concern"...)


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

Marc said:


> I watched the first double-episode without much in the way of preconceptions and actually enjoyed it. I'm looking forward to the next episode.
> 
> I didn't realize that there were three movies done before and that Wyle, Curtin, and Newhart came from them. (I just discovered this by looking on my TiVo and finding Amazon and VUDU offerings.)
> 
> Would people who've seen the movies recommend watching them with the series, or does it seem that the series may stand well enough on its own? I am a bit concerned that the oldest of the three movies is already ten years old.


The movies hold up pretty well as being cheesy action flicks with questionable special effects (to today's standards) but I think they were still entertaining (after watching this week).

They are also pretty short. Each of the movies is about as long as this first double-episode so it's really not that big of a time suck.

Most of the mythology was explained in this first episode and even expanded upon a bit. But you'll probably get a little deeper meaning if you watch the movies. For instance the first movie is all about the Spear of Destiny, and in this first episode they briefly mentioned seeing it when they went into the library. It also looks like at least for awhile, that The Library is in another dimension so it won't be shown in the show so the movies show it more.

I'd say you don't need to watch them but if you do end up enjoying the show, you'll probably enjoy going back and watching for more of it.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

eddyj said:


> I watched the three movies and the season premiere pretty much all in a row (TNT had the movies in a row that same day). So they kinda blend in for me. Not sure how clear some of the stuff about the Library would have been without them.


same here, i held my nose through most of the 3 movies to catch up for the series premier, i would rate them "ok" at best - the series could go either way, and might even be better.

if it were up against new eps of my regular favorites, it wouldn't stand a chance, but i'm willing to go a few eps during the mid-season series hiatus.


----------



## pgogborn (Nov 11, 2002)

At least watch the first one to get a little more about the Library that has gone missing and in-jokes about receipts etc.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

The 2nd and 3rd movies are bad bad bad..


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

mattack said:


> The 2nd and 3rd movies are bad bad bad..


I didn't think they were any worse than the first.


----------



## Marc (Jun 26, 1999)

LoadStar said:


> (Not sure how being 10 years old is a "concern"...)


Depending on the movies' content, it could seem slightly dated, or the actors could be noticeably younger. I don't think that'd be an issue for any of the three I mentioned, but it was just a general comment, and probably not really at the level of "concern".


----------



## Hunter Green (Feb 22, 2002)

I'm in the camp who says the first movie is definitely worth watching, the other two, eh, not so much.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

I thought the first was a little better, but they are all pretty bad, in a campy way. I enjoyed watching them.


----------



## KDeFlane (Jan 29, 2014)

(to stay on topic per the show and not the movies...)


TAsunder said:


> I never thought I'd I wish a show had the fight choreography of Leverage, but it's all I can think about when Christian Kane is on screen and there is fisticuffs. The choreography is so bad that Leverage looks like Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon in comparison.


Christian Kane said in an interview (which I would link if I could remember where I saw it) that the director keeps reminding him that his character only knows how to bar-brawl. He is *not* supposed to be a good fighter, unlike his character was on Leverage. As an actor, he developed instincts for stunt-fighting, and now must avoid using that earlier training.


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

Well, I haven't seen the movies, so this struck me as Warehouse 13, but with a library and goofier acting. (Which is really saying something).

I don't think I've seen acting this campy since Batman (1966). Wyle kept pulling me out of the scenes he pranced through.

And a model as a "NATO Colonel"? They don't have a NATO army. It's made up of forces from member states. Her first scenes were beyond stupid.

Watching the promos, I thought the guy with the axe was Johnny Knoxville.

The Ark of the Covenant, sitting out on a table like a music box that an old aunt left you? Nah, we all know that the Ark is in a packing crate, deep inside a government warehouse. 

I may watch a few more eps, just to see dragons, but this show makes </scorpion> look like quality drama.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

RGM1138 said:


> I may watch a few more eps, just to see dragons, but this show makes </scorpion> look like quality drama.


I think one big difference is that Scorpion _wants _to be quality drama, and Librarians has no such pretensions...


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I think one big difference is that Scorpion _wants _to be quality drama, and Librarians has no such pretensions...


Exactly. Scorpion takes itself seriously. The Librarians, not so much.


----------



## pgogborn (Nov 11, 2002)

RGM1138 said:


> And a model as a "NATO Colonel"? They don't have a NATO army. It's made up of forces from member states. Her first scenes were beyond stupid.


*^* Standing NATO Maritime Group One (SNMG1) in formation, a component of the NATO Response Force, a multinational force made up of land, air, maritime and Special Operations Forces.

###
Army Times
Jul. 22, 2013 - 08:23AM

U.S. soldiers are preparing for a rotation with the NATO Response Force, marking the first time the U.S. has committed one of its primary fighting formations to the international effort >
http://archive.armytimes.com/article/20130722/NEWS/307220008/U-S-commits-BCT-NATO-rotation
###

(also see magic)


----------



## Marc (Jun 26, 1999)

I didn't care for episode 3 as much as the first two episodes. There seemed to be too many opportunities where some magical device made things easier or even outright saved them. I figure that this is to be expected from a show like this, but it seemed a bit excessive. I would prefer a bit more "thinking" and a bit less "magical doing".

Still, it was generally fun and I'll keep the Season Pass for now.

Meanwhile, regarding the movie, which I'll spoilerize to save off-topic space (no real spoilers in here)...


Spoiler



I did rent the movie last night and it was a fun romp for $2.99. I did appreciate getting background on the characters. It did help explain some of what happened early on in the first TV episode a bit as well as give me a better idea about Flynn's backstory which I think was lacking in the TV episode.

I'll probably go ahead and rent the other two movies for a bit of fun.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I got mostly through the third episode before I think I fell asleep. Like I posted before, this is probably a nice family hour show to watch with your preteen kids. I doubt if I'll last much after the holidays tv dead zone.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

I thought episode 3 was really cheesy with horrible special effects. It felt like a REALLY bad Warehouse 13 episode. I'll give it a couple of more episodes before I cut the cord. Not really feeling it.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

KDeFlane said:


> (to stay on topic per the show and not the movies...)
> 
> Christian Kane said in an interview (which I would link if I could remember where I saw it) that the director keeps reminding him that his character only knows how to bar-brawl. He is *not* supposed to be a good fighter, unlike his character was on Leverage. As an actor, he developed instincts for stunt-fighting, and now must avoid using that earlier training.


I don't care if they are good fighters or not -- though they attempt to portray Rebecca Romijn as one -- I just want the fight scenes to not look horrifically fake and often cartoonish - e.g. bonking two people's heads together to knock them out. These are among the worst fight scenes I've seen in recent years.

That said, I couldn't make it through the most recent episode. The show is just too terrible even without the fight scenes. I'm out.


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

I've been trying to enjoy this show but the stories and especially the acting are SO horrible, it's getting tougher to look forward to the next episode. Not sure if I can keep going with this show. 

Episode 3 was a total dog IMO.


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

As was W13, this is the best cure for insomnia.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

LoadStar said:


> I didn't think they were any worse than the first.


That's why I think it must be *my* rose colored glasses liking the first..


----------



## Wil (Sep 27, 2002)

mattack said:


> That's why I think it must be *my* rose colored glasses liking the first [movie].


The first movie had a very nice open feel to it. Some attractive remote shooting, effects, and nice integration of the closed sets. In old-timer terms it had good production design, a now forgotten art. Also a plus: though the script wasn't much, the idea was at its freshest. The Indiana Jones references were respectful and good-natured.

By the third movie it was all claustrophobic. No sense of scope. Inbred. Not totally unwatchable, especially if you find the Castle whasername a naturally hilarious comic actress in all her roles; but very, very bad.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Not only is the Asian character/actor the worst of the cast but it seems like my inner prejudice has a hard time wrapping its head around an Asian guy with a British accent.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

cheesesteak said:


> Not only is the Asian character/actor the worst of the cast but it seems like my inner prejudice has a hard time wrapping its head around an Asian guy with a British accent.


That's an Aussie accent. He's from Melbourne, Victoria, Australia.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

LoadStar said:


> That's an Aussie accent. He's from Melbourne, Victoria, Australia.


Plus, people who button the top button on shirts without a tie bug me.


----------



## ehusen (Jan 7, 2002)

I think that my tastes have declined over the years. In my head I know this is a pretty bad show but I don't seem to care. It evokes no great love or hate from me. I find it mildly entertaining, so I watch. A long diet of pablum has left my visual taste buds dead.

You did have Tricia Helfer getting killed by a Minotaur though... That's not something you encounter every day...


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

ehusen said:


> I think that my tastes have declined over the years. In my head I know this is a pretty bad show but I don't seem to care. It evokes no great love or hate from me. I find it mildly entertaining, so I watch. A long diet of pablum has left my visual taste buds dead.
> 
> You did have Tricia Helfer getting killed by a Minotaur though... That's not something you encounter every day...


That Mintoaur was B movie horrible. It really looked like a guy in a Mintotaur suit. it was more funny than scary.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

If you want good SFX, this is not the show you are looking for.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

eddyj said:


> If you want good SFX, this is not the show you are looking for.


I think I would settle for mediocre SFX


----------



## SoBelle0 (Jun 25, 2002)

The SFX with the skulls was really the worst. At least they only showed it for a bit...

I still think it's a fun show.


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

Why is Asian guy such a miscreant? His go-to idea is to steal something. 

Not to mention the grief he's giving Cassandra over her brain tumor.

He's a "Summer's Eve" who thinks he's cool.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

Steveknj said:


> I thought episode 3 was really cheesy with horrible special effects...I'll give it a couple of more episodes before I cut the cord. Not really feeling it.


you nicely summed up my opinion of the "jr librarians without a library" - the sp is on a short leash. there will probably be little time for them after the mid-season break, anyway.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

SoBelle0 said:


> The SFX with the skulls was really the worst. At least they only showed it for a bit...


I dunno about that, the guy in the Minotaur suit was pretty bad... in fact laughably so, the skulls were awesome compared to that aspect


----------



## SoBelle0 (Jun 25, 2002)

True. The man in a Minotaur suit was hilarious.  But, those skulls just looked like a big Fathead on a wall... no dimension.

Also, we haven't even talked about the fact that there is now a human-form Minotaur loose in Boston. Isn't that going to be an issue?


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

SoBelle0 said:


> Also, we haven't even talked about the fact that there is now a human-form Minotaur loose in Boston. Isn't that going to be an issue?


They had a throwaway line about how the Minotaur was now trapped in the maze, where he killed what's-her-face.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

RGM1138 said:


> Not to mention the grief he's giving Cassandra over her brain tumor.


Rather than targeting her tumor, he (and the other characters) should be targeting her behavior. The other characters seem to have let her off without even a "naughty, naughty" despite her huge betrayal.

That selfish, traitorous girl was responsible for Flynn nearly getting killed, for the theft of numerous magical artifacts from the Library, and indirectly for the entire Library and the vast majority of its collection of artifacts being lost along with Charlene and Judson (although that was a pathetically bad countermeasure they took, considering it did not stop any of the thieves from leaving with the items they stole, and only caused problems for the Librarians).

And it was not just a case of her being naive and duped by evil people. Even after she found out how bad these people were (she KNEW they had been murdering people on the librarian job list but did not tell Flynn or even try to stop them from getting in) and watched the woman attack Flynn with a sword, even after all of that, she just stands there and watches the woman attack Flynn and then hands her the crown.

And then later everyone just says, aw shucks, she didn't mean it, she just wanted to get her tumor healed. WTF?


----------



## SoBelle0 (Jun 25, 2002)

eddyj said:


> They had a throwaway line about how the Minotaur was now trapped in the maze, where he killed what's-her-face.


Ah! I missed that completely.


----------



## pgogborn (Nov 11, 2002)

I am enjoying the show a lot - the flat skulls show a bigger budget would be useful.

But the good fun enjoyable bit is that the condescending Guardian sent the Librarians to the Golden Axe Foods head of Human Resources and they got skulls.

The Doctor/ Run!









Lance Bennett, head of Human Resources, H.C. Clemants


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

john4200 said:


> Rather than targeting her tumor, he (and the other characters) should be targeting her behavior. The other characters seem to have let her off without even a "naughty, naughty" despite her huge betrayal.
> 
> That selfish, traitorous girl was responsible for Flynn nearly getting killed, for the theft of numerous magical artifacts from the Library, and indirectly for the entire Library and the vast majority of its collection of artifacts being lost along with Charlene and Judson (although that was a pathetically bad countermeasure they took, considering it did not stop any of the thieves from leaving with the items they stole, and only caused problems for the Librarians).
> 
> ...


Well, that's fine. If they're still offended, fire her, get her out of there. But, you can't have an effective team if the members still harbor resentment of each other.

Or, I guess you can on this show.


----------



## pgogborn (Nov 11, 2002)

RGM1138 said:


> Well, that's fine. If they're still offended, fire her, get her out of there. But, you can't have an effective team if the members still harbor resentment of each other.
> 
> Or, I guess you can on this show.


Members of a team resenting other members. Unpossible.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

pgogborn said:


> I got it wasn't time travel this time. I was wondering what the future holds.


...or the past...


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

SoBelle0 said:


> Also, we haven't even talked about the fact that there is now a human-form Minotaur loose in Boston. Isn't that going to be an issue?


I thought they were not really in Boston, but back in the Maze, it was only disguised as Boston, or something.


----------



## Big Deficit (Jul 8, 2003)

Google how to lower the landing gear?....and were landed...in the arctic snow. I'm not expecting academy award writing here, but really?

I'm still deciding if I want to invest more time in the show. It still feels a lot like a cheap knockoff of the (cheap) Warehouse 13. I thought Leverage was just plain dumb, so I'm not hopeful.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

On the other hand, Bruce Campbell as various incarnations of Santa Claus!


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

This show is about as good as a bad Scooby-Doo episode. 

I can deal with Rebecca Romijin, Christian Kane and John Larroquette but the people who play Ezekiel and Cassandra are either two of the worst actors in the world or are playing two of the worst characters in the world. And why does Cassandra dress like a seven year old girl?


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Graymalkin said:


> On the other hand, Bruce Campbell as various incarnations of Santa Claus!


I loved how they let the annoying 3rd person speech pattern fall and it's explanation in the last act.

It was light, silly, trivial, and a very fun Christmas episode, I approve


----------



## pgogborn (Nov 11, 2002)

cheesesteak said:


> And why does Cassandra dress like a seven year old girl?


Because when she was 3 years old her parents told her Santa Claus did not exist. And because the Grim Reaper could chop her at any moment.


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

Graymalkin said:


> On the other hand, Bruce Campbell as various incarnations of Santa Claus!


This was a huge plus for me, he made the episode.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

cheesesteak said:


> This show is about as good as a bad Scooby-Doo episode.


----------



## IDSmoker (Apr 11, 2004)

cheesesteak said:


> And why does Cassandra dress like a seven year old girl?


Because Rebecca's contract stipulates that she's the sexy one? (the actress playing Cassandra has played sexy before)


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

IDSmoker said:


> Because Rebecca's contract stipulates that she's the sexy one? (the actress playing Cassandra has played sexy before)


Really? She must be a helluva actress.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

You mean Lindy Booth? Check her out in _Century Hotel_...


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Bruce Campbell was the only good thing in this episode. I'd watch Bruce Campbell balance his checkbook!!

Otherwise, I like the assessment that this show is like a very bad Scooby Do episode. It's not even laughably bad like Warehouse 13 was sometimes. It's just bad. I think I'm out.


----------



## Marc (Jun 26, 1999)

I also didn't like this episode. It was over-the-top campy, but given that it was a holiday episode, I'll make some allowance for that fact. I suspect, however, that next week's episode may be my last for this series.


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

Finished the Santa ep last night. Barely held my attention. And wow, Rebecca really needs to go. I don't buy into her or her character AT ALL. She is just such a non-convincing/wooden "actress".


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> Here's a place to discuss the episodes. Yeah I know that many of you hate season long threads, but I'm just not sure if the show will have enough traction to do an episode by episode thread. We'll see how it goes.


I just caught up on The Librarians with VoD.

Hey, if Christian Kane is not supposed to be the tough guy, why is he the guy with the ax in the show cast slides? Dean Devlin wants it both ways - if you like Kane as Bruce Lee in Leverage, watch, but the's not supposed to be Bruce Lee.



Steveknj said:


> So I wonder if the Library being lost and them moving the headquarters for the new cast to Oregon is simply for budget reasons? They can now film in Canada (not sure if it is or not, I didn't look, but Oregon looks a lot like BC).
> ...


The biggest laugher on Santa episode is how the parked cars on the street in "London" were all parked facing the wrong way.



Rob Helmerichs said:


> Well, they could have done the CGI for the Library just as easily in Vancouver as in the US.
> 
> And just as expensively, which I suspect is why they "lost" the Library...now it's just a live-set room.


I wondered about that, being that you could tell fairly easily that the big library floor was 12 feet of furniture in front of a matte background.

My guess is that they don't have the budget to keep the CGI at the level of the pilot(s) through the season.



Amnesia said:


> You mean Lindy Booth? Check her out in _Century Hotel_...


Is there some reason why she's always wearing heavy stockings? She got sharp knees?

For me this is the kind of supernatural garf that I would have a hard time sticking with but the decent writing, good characters and humor are keeping me watching. I'll see how long it lasts.


----------



## Hunter Green (Feb 22, 2002)

MikeAndrews said:


> Hey, if Christian Kane is not supposed to be the tough guy, why is he the guy with the ax in the show cast slides? Dean Devlin wants it both ways - if you like Kane as Bruce Lee in Leverage, watch, but the's not supposed to be Bruce Lee.


Not to put myself in the dubious position of defending the show, but in this case, I think the point is not that he's not a tough guy, it's that he's a bar-room brawler, rough-and-ready but blue-collar and unskilled, as opposed to the highly trained, highly skilled martial arts master that Eliot was on Leverage. Both tough guys, but very different kinds of tough guys.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Couldn't take this anymore...canceled the SP halfway through the second ep...


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Bierboy said:


> Couldn't take this anymore...canceled the SP halfway through the second ep...


I just deleted the SP after the "Apple" episode.

It got too tedious. I know it's a goner when I keep checking the timeline to see when it'll be over.

But Cassandra has a nice figure. Still wanna know what's wrong with her legs.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

i'm out too, sundays are about to become crowded again, and i will have less time when shows return from their breaks, have fun...


----------



## pteronaut (Dec 26, 2009)

MikeAndrews said:


> ...The biggest laugher on Santa episode is how the parked cars on the street in "London" were all parked facing the wrong way...


The paint in the middle of a British road is white, not yellow. (Easy trick to keep on the correct side of the road when you visit the UK, keep to yellow to the left of you and the white to the right, just as you would over here), The railyards are completely different and the one with a view of the Eye would also have a view of Battersea Power Station and would be on the south side of the Thames.


----------



## rgr (Feb 21, 2003)

Worst character is the thief. Never understood why every show seems to require at least one character that feels it necessary to act like a three year old, never learn lessons, never grow up. As a master thief he's supposed to pay attention to security, watch for opportunities, make (and stick to) a plan. All of which this character does not do. Being "lucky" 100% of the time is not interesting.

Kill off this character in a heart-rending manner and teach the other librarians-in-training of the seriousness of their committment.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

I almost got to the end of the most recent episode with the dragons, or whatever was going on. I deleted the episode and series with about 5 minutes left. The show is just awful in my opinion. I don't know why I watched as many episodes as I did.

Leverage was a much better show and I gave up on that show after a couple seasons.


----------



## pteronaut (Dec 26, 2009)

pteronaut said:


> The paint in the middle of a British road is white, not yellow. (Easy trick to keep on the correct side of the road when you visit the UK, keep to yellow to the left of you and the white to the right, just as you would over here), The railyards are completely different and the one with a view of the Eye would also have a view of Battersea Power Station and would be on the south side of the Thames.


Oh, and as an East Londoner, no-one speaks constantly in Cockney Rhyming Slang, especially to an outsider.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

One thing that shocked me was Rebecca Romaijn saying "****" this episode. Don't remember exactly where (I think it was the bar room brawl), but I rewound it, and she definitely said the 4 letter word.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

Philosofy said:


> One thing that shocked me was Rebecca Romaijn saying "****" this episode. Don't remember exactly where (I think it was the bar room brawl), but I rewound it, and she definitely said the 4 letter word.


Which one? sht, fck, cck, cnt? Evidently not damn, hell, twat, or dick.


----------



## kdmorse (Jan 29, 2001)

Well I'm still kinda enjoying it. I don't go out of my way to watch it, it's not Must See on the day it airs, etc... But I usually get around to it eventually, and find it amusing.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

john4200 said:


> Which one? sht, fck, cck, cnt? Evidently not damn, hell, twat, or dick.


S H ! +


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Philosofy said:


> S H ! +


Allowed on basic cable. South Park did a whole episode back in 2001 where they had a count up on the screen. They used it 162 times.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

We watched the 3 movies for the first time on Christmas day and then watched episodes 1 & 2 yesterday. It was okay while nothing else is on, but wouldn't survive up against anything we usually watch.

I'd suggest watching movie #1 before the series if you haven't seen it, but the other two aren't that necessary to the story line.

It is definitely campy, but so was WH13 which we liked. I don't think the quality was as good as WH13 though.

We will keep watching for now.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

markz said:


> We watched the 3 movies for the first time on Christmas day and then watched episodes 1 & 2 yesterday. It was okay while nothing else is on, but wouldn't survive up against anything we usually watch. I'd suggest watching movie #1 before the series if you haven't seen it, but the other two aren't that necessary to the story line. It is definitely campy, but so was WH13 which we liked. I don't think the quality was as good as WH13 though. We will keep watching for now.


WH13 is ten times the show the librarians is.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

TonyD79 said:


> WH13 is ten times the show the librarians is.


So Librarians is like WH1.3?


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

markz said:


> So Librarians is like WH1.3?


Yes, but much more campy, worse acting and stupider, even less believable stories. Not that a series like this should be judged on believability, but the stories are so absurd that it's hard to take. If you want to watch this sort of like Under the Dome and make fun of everything, then I get how this can be entertaining.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> Yes, but much more campy, worse acting and stupider, even less believable stories. Not that a series like this should be judged on believability, but the stories are so absurd that it's hard to take. If you want to watch this sort of like Under the Dome and make fun of everything, then I get how this can be entertaining.


Under the Dome had ordinary people doing stupid things. Not acting like ordinary people. At least in season 1. WH13 and this are about supernatural. The people here accept the extraordinary but act pretty much normally.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

markz said:


> So Librarians is like WH1.3?


When was that one? Roman Empire?


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I have no idea how many episodes are left but I doubt I'll watch them once my normal shows start coming back this week. I'll let them build up just in case I get incredibly bored later in the year.


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

Barely made it through the "science fair" episode this week. Wow that was boring/lame. The haunted house one was a BIT more interesting, but not stellar by a long-shot. I don't know why I'm torturing myself by watching this. My wife however seems to enjoy it a bit more than me though.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Still enjoying the show.

Always nice to see Alicia Witt, even though she was evil, in the STEM Fair episode.

Haunted House episode telegraphed most of its twists, but the idea that there are five archetypes of haunted houses in existence was amusing.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I just watched the second episode that aired last night. I was surprised to hear the two hour season finale is next week. The show seems like it just started.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Alfer said:


> Barely made it through the "science fair" episode this week. Wow that was boring/lame. The haunted house one was a BIT more interesting, but not stellar by a long-shot. I don't know why I'm torturing myself by watching this. My wife however seems to enjoy it a bit more than me though.


ANd I liked the Science fair one better than the house one. I thought the house episode was a departure from what they had been doing. Although I am looking forward to the season finale next week.

And I still want to watch the third librarian movie. The Librarian: The Curse of the Judas Chalice. It wasn't available to rent from a streaming service anywhere, only to purchase. But TNT is supposed to air it next weekend. Hopefully the schedule won't change on me. I was able to rent the first two and liked them.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

The third movie is HORRRRRIBLE. It might lower your impression of the lead female on Castle. It did for me.

Why are they burning off 2 new eps/week? Was it renewed? There's so little (comparatively) new content through the year that I'd rather have them air once a week and _me_ decide to binge watch or not!


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

When I was watching The Librarians on VoD I noticed that the episode numbers are like 01,02, 04, 06.... while IMDB says those are the sequence.

In other words they made episodes that they decided were too bad to be shown (yet.)


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Or they made the episodes with Noah Wyle all at once...


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

I was hoping to see production order on EpGuides, but they just show them in the expected order http://epguides.com/Librarians_2014/
Possible spoilers in titles for not yet aired episodes for the spoilerphobic


----------



## KDeFlane (Jan 29, 2014)

I gathered the episode numbers from our trusty TiVo guide. Here is the order in which they have aired (and are reairing in this same order for a marathon), with the episode numbers:


#101 = and the Crown of King Arthur 
#102 = and the Sword in the Stone 
#104 = and the Horns of a Dilemma 
#107 = and Santa's Midnight Run 
#109 = and the Apple of Discord 
#103 = and the Fables of Doom 
#106 = and the Rule of Three 
#105 = and the Heart of Darkness 
#108 = and the C*** of L**** 
#110 = and the L*** of F***
_(ok, i pseudo-masked the titles for the finale which hasn't aired yet, for spoilerish reasons)_


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

I haven't checked, but are 1-5 the ones that Noah Wyle appeared in?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I haven't checked, but are 1-5 the ones that Noah Wyle appeared in?


He wasn't in 105(Heart of Darkness) which aired this past Sunday.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

aaronwt said:


> He wasn't in 105(Heart of Darkness) which aired this past Sunday.


Which was #8. Were 1-5 the ones Wyle was in?

I suspect the episodes were intentionally shot out-of-order to accommodate Wyle. But again, I haven't checked.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Which was #8. Were 1-5 the ones Wyle was in?


It was *shown* as the eighth episode. Your theory is that the production order was based on Wyle's availability. Therefore, it would make sense that he would be in, say, production numbers 101-105. As mentioned, he was *not* in production number 105.

Not counting the unaired episodes, I think he's only been in 101, 102 and 109.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

Amnesia said:


> It was shown as the eighth episode. Your theory is that the production order was based on Wyle's availability. Therefore, it would make sense that he would be in, say, production numbers 101-105. As mentioned, he was not in production number 105. Not counting the unaired episodes, I think he's only been in 101, 102 and 109.


I thought that one of the two that just showed this week felt a little out of sequence. Not sure if they are messing with the original intended showing order.


----------



## mrmike (May 2, 2001)

There's threads that discuss this at the show runner's blog (http://kfmonkey.blogspot.com). They are being shown out of order, mostly due to the production team not knowing when they'd get green lit and having to work around the obviously Christmas episode. They're mostly spoiler free for future episodes but there's lots of fan speculation.


----------



## Marc (Jun 26, 1999)

The third movie is airing tonight after the double-airing, double episodes.


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

The final two episodes of this season were actually fairly bearable. Not the best stuff on TV (by a long shot) but at least the ending was passable. I'll be curious if this show gets picked up for another season. If so, I wonder if they keep the same cast or do some tweaks.

Side note, was the "aliens" episode supposed the mimic the "Body Snatchers" movie? The aliens did the whole open mouth scream like body snatchers if I recall correctly.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

That was not a bad season finale, better than I had expected. They tied most of the previous episodes together, explained exactly who Dulaque and Jenkins were, and kept the door open for another season.



Spoiler



Only things missing were Judson and Charlene.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

This show did make Warehouse 13 seem like classic literature, though.


----------



## Hunter Green (Feb 22, 2002)

I definitely enjoyed seeing the alternate versions of manic energy that Noah Wyle portrayed, and callbacks to the original movie. The tying in of all the earlier episodes was also well done, leaving me wondering, did they plan the ending and write the episodes from the shopping list, or did they start with the shopping list as a challenge to write into this ending? I could see it either way. For me the only weak spot was Math Girl's universe; felt hollow and unconvincing, and too rich with deus-ex-machina.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Haven't watched the last ep yet.. 

do we know if it's being renewed? (I still think it was weird to double up on eps for multiple weeks)


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

There hasn't been an official word regarding a renewal.


----------



## Jolt (Jan 9, 2006)

I hope it gets renewed I really like it and as of today my 4 yr old daughter loves it. We watched the last 2 episodes this morning. She got upset that there wasnt more. This is the first of my shows Ive been able to get her to watch with me and like.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Big picture-wise I give the season a :up:
I'm still frustrated with them making Flynn more "zany" when he wasn't like that in the movies, and the chemistry with RR is totally non-existent, they should learn from that and give up.

I did like the arc and conclusion theme they used, but of course had a soft spot in my heart for the Tesla episode.


----------



## pteronaut (Dec 26, 2009)

Amnesia said:


> There hasn't been an official word regarding a renewal.


I wonder if TNT showing the final four episodes, episodes that do not interconnect, over two weeks is a bad omen.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

There were definitely connections between "...and the Rule of Three" and "...and the Loom of Fate"

(as well as between "...and the Loom of Fate" and most of the other episodes in the season...)


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

mattack said:


> The third movie is HORRRRRIBLE. It might lower your impression of the lead female on Castle. It did for me.
> 
> Why are they burning off 2 new eps/week? Was it renewed? There's so little (comparatively) new content through the year that I'd rather have them air once a week and _me_ decide to binge watch or not!


They can air them all in one night and you can still choose to binge watch or not.


----------



## pteronaut (Dec 26, 2009)

Interesting touch casting Jerry O'Connell as young Du Lac. Being that he skipped dimensions in Sliders.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

pteronaut said:


> Interesting touch casting Jerry O'Connell as young Du Lac. Being that he skipped dimensions in Sliders.


Man, what happened to him? When he was on Sliders, he was a good fifteen years younger than me. But now he's practically an old man!


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

That's because he was super young then. He'll only be 41 next month.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

pteronaut said:


> Interesting touch casting Jerry O'Connell as young Du Lac. Being that he skipped dimensions in Sliders.


It also helps that he's married to Rebecca Romijn.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

markz said:


> They can air them all in one night and you can still choose to binge watch or not.


I know, but I think that's bad for other viewers.. Plus, these were the hugest hourlong recordings (over 7 gigs apiece), which got me to watch them sooner than some other stuff.

I did like the tying up threads (heh) too... and as bad as I am with names in some cases, I'm glad they did flash back to the guy as Matt Frewer to make sure he was really who I thought he was.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

LoadStar said:


> It also helps that he's married to Rebecca Romijn.


It would certainly help me...


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

mattack said:


> do we know if it's being renewed?


Yes, it's been renewed for a 10-episode second season, which is due to air "later this year".


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Amnesia said:


> Yes, it's been renewed for a 10-episode second season, which is due to air "later this year".


Sweet!!!!


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

That's good. Not a great show, but "fluff entertainment", and IMHO, far better than at LEAST the 2nd and 3rd of the movies. But I'd probably like it less without the brain tumor chick.


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

The characters are all quirky and likeable. No chemistry between the librarian and his protector.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

mattack said:


> That's good. Not a great show, but "fluff entertainment", and IMHO, far better than at LEAST the 2nd and 3rd of the movies. But I'd probably like it less without the brain tumor chick.


That reminds me. I still need to watch the third movie. I recorded it a few weeks ago but never got around to watching it.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

aaronwt said:


> That reminds me. I still need to watch the third movie. I recorded it a few weeks ago but never got around to watching it.


Heh, same here!


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

You two should update after you've watched it to see if you enjoyed it.

Don't get me wrong, I almost always prefer to watch something new to something I've seen before, but regret it afterwards!


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

mattack said:


> You two should update after you've watched it to see if you enjoyed it.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I almost always prefer to watch something new to something I've seen before, but regret it afterwards!


I think that is part of the reason I haven't watched it. From the comments in this thread. I saw the first ten minutes but never got around to watching the rest. Maybe today or tomorrow. SInce my unRAID setups are doing their parity checks, this will be a good time for me to watch the third librarian movie.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

mattack said:


> You two should update after you've watched it to see if you enjoyed it.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I almost always prefer to watch something new to something I've seen before, but regret it afterwards!


The most disappointing is how "eccentric" they've made Flynn from the movies, he was always a little quirky, but the series rewrote him into more of a buffoon.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

dianebrat said:


> The most disappointing is how "eccentric" they've made Flynn from the movies, he was always a little quirky, but the series rewrote him into more of a buffoon.


And I think part of it is that Noah Wyle is just phoning it in...


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Man, what happened to him? When he was on Sliders, he was a good fifteen years younger than me. But now he's practically an old man!


You don't have twin girls, do you. Trust me, that explains a lot.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

TNT announced that the 2-hour season premiere will be on Sunday, 1 November.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Amnesia said:


> TNT announced that the 2-hour season premiere will be on Sunday, 1 November.


I just saw the ad tonight when I watched the Falling Skies finale from Sunday.

I'm really looking forward to Season 2 of The Librarians.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

BTW, that article says Wyle reprises his role.. presumably a few short guest spots, but still.. good news.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

mattack said:


> BTW, that article says Wyle reprises his role.. presumably a few short guest spots, but still.. good news.


Yes they showed him in the preview ads during Falling Skies.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

I liked Season 1 and am looking forward to Season 2.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

The entire first season will be re-airing on Halloween. If you missed any of it, now is your chance to catch up. The next day season two starts with either a two part story, or two one part stories.

Just a heads up. I suppose next week, a new thread for season two should be started.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Church AV Guy said:


> The entire first season will be re-airing on Halloween. If you missed any of it, now is your chance to catch up. The next day season two starts with either a two part story, or two one part stories.
> 
> Just a heads up. I suppose next week, a new thread for season two should be started.


 Wow!!! Another show starting! This is getting crazy for me this year. Every time I look there is another show starting that I had forgotten about.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

This got renewed? I doubt I'll watch. I was just surprised to see commercials for it.


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

Wonder if it will be retooled, with particular improvement to the zero chemistry between Noah and Rebecca


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

DouglasPHill said:


> Wonder if it will be retooled, with particular improvement to the zero chemistry between Noah and Rebecca


Not sure how necessary that would be, considering how little Noah is in it..?


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

I heard rumors that Noah may be in it more this season, especially since Fallen Skies is done.


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

Falling Skies is done?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

DouglasPHill said:


> Falling Skies is done?


Yep.


Spoiler



The humans won.


----------



## Marc (Jun 26, 1999)

For those who haven't yet seen the three movies, they're airing them starting on Friday, October 30, at 6:00 PM EDT.


----------

